# Does the designation in visa really matters?



## Sridhar Ramamoorthi (Feb 28, 2018)

Dear Expat,

I came to UAE in employment visa after i started working in my company (Non IT company),my management put me in software team as a software developer,because basically i am a software developer I have 2 years experience as software developer in india,but my designation in visa is different from this......

So what my query is?

If i get job oppurtunity from a software company ,does the designation in my current visa really matters (ie) is there any problem will arise because of my visa designation?

Can anyone reply me ,i shall be helped...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Sridhar Ramamoorthi said:


> Dear Expat,
> 
> I came to UAE in employment visa after i started working in my company (Non IT company),my management put me in software team as a software developer,because basically i am a software developer I have 2 years experience as software developer in india,but my designation in visa is different from this......
> 
> ...


I can't think of any issues when trying to change employers. Depending on your passport there are some travel restrictions/hurdles that you must go through if you are wanting to do that.


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

Sridhar Ramamoorthi said:


> If i get job oppurtunity from a software company ,does the designation in my current visa really matters (ie) is there any problem will arise because of my visa designation?


The designation in the visa doesn't really matter for job changes.. your CV and interview is all that matters.. the visa designation matters in a few other areas.. for example, driving license.. for certain professions, the school will insist on NOC from employer.. also while applying for visa for certain other countries, certain professions will find it more difficult/scrutiny while applying for visas


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes, it doesn't matter a lot, but it will matter for your traveling purposes for example i had a Sales Representative position in my first job and i could travel in GCC on arrival basis which was very convenient for me then i changed my job and had a Marketing Specialist position but then i couldn't get the on arrival visa.


----------



## madikhnoor (Apr 2, 2018)

It does not matter for doing job in same jurisdictions but matters for your travelling purpose.


----------

